# One thing you may not know about me!



## angieang21 (Jul 17, 2008)

I saw this a long time ago at another forum and it a great way to get to know each other, just complete the sentence each time you post...

I'll start.....



*One thing you may not know about me* is that I am addicted to chap stick and have a tube in every room, every bag and my car - and continue to buy it because I'm afraid of being without it.

Who's next?


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh this is great for the newbies!!

*One thing you may not know about me* is I have an identical twin sister, Amy. Yes, we did all the silly tricky twin stuff growing up. Our favorite was in high school....in academia my sis went by her full name which is Amanda (Amy is her nickname) so we convinced some of our teachers and peers that we were actually triplets. They just somehow never saw Amy and Amanda together in the same room (kinda like Spiderman). :dude:


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 17, 2008)

OMG Emily, that's so funny! 

*One thing you may not know about me *is that i just got a pink insulin pump today! i have type 1 diabetes which is why i have one. 

here's the pic, it's the one in front-







i used to have the blue and before that the silver. they just came out with the pink and green. i LOVE itinkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:!


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 17, 2008)

*One thing you may not know about me *is that my all-time dream is to own a horse. I've been riding lately and I love being around them and ridingthem on forest trails.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 17, 2008)

One thing you may not know about me is...

.....I collect action figures.. 2 of each figure, one to keep mint in package, and one to take out and play with..


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 17, 2008)

One thing you may not know about me is... 

I love to daydream. I spend 90% of my time daydreaming, and then some. If someone speaks to me and I don't answer, it's usually because I'm daydreaming. If I start writing a post here and it doesn't get finished, it's usually because I started daydreaming halfway through! 

What I daydream about though... I really couldn't tell you. I never remember half of it :shock:


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jul 17, 2008)

One thing you may not know about me is...

I always have a need to defend anyone who is being talked about badly even if I don't know them :dunno.


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 17, 2008)

that's haute! is that the kind you wear on your hip? *

LadyBug wrote: *


> OMG Emily, that's so funny!
> 
> *One thing you may not know about me *is that i just got a pink insulin pump today! i have type 1 diabetes which is why i have one.
> 
> ...


*
Another thing you may not know about me *is that my license plate and email address are both the same...*FILMELF*. E.L.F. is my monogram (with my last name in the middle) and I'm a film/video producer and editor.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 17, 2008)

What a hard one...

Let's see - 

you know I had a pet skunk as a kid...

you know (I think) that I get called "Ellie Mae" from Beverly Hillbillies

you know at our old place I used to feed skunks and opposums (while trying to feed the neighborhood cats)

you know one of our running jokes is for Art to come in the door and go "Oh Lucy....I'm home!"

you don't know about our new puppy Sasha...but that's not about me..
I KNOW!

You don't know that I have my Associate's Degree in Business Administration/Management....and I almost have my Bachelor's Degree in Human Resource Management - but I can't seem to hold down a good job in my "field" because once I learn the job well - I get bored of it....and have to move on. (Art says I'm too bright and curious for most jobs).

The only job I've really been able to stick with for a LONG time at a time - is merchandising - because I can set my own hours and pick the projects I want and every day is a new day for me with different projects.

But y'all didn't know I actually had my degree!!!!!


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 18, 2008)

One thing you may not know about me is I love the musical '1776' and can sing all the songs.


----------



## swanlake (Jul 18, 2008)

one thing you may not know about me...

i love disney world. i have been there at least 20 times and i am only 17. my family is obsessed, we are part of the disney vacation club. our basement is disney themed, and i know disney world like the back of our hand. its like our home away from home.


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 18, 2008)

swanlake, I'm so jealous! take me next time! Ive only been once, for like a second, to disney. I so desperately want to go again!

One thing you may not know about me is: 
I have anosmia (no sense of smell).


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 18, 2008)

One thing you definitely don't know about me, and none of my friends (except my boyfriend and his family) knows is that I had my first and middle name legally changed when I was 18, so 5 years ago. Hey, maybe "Guess Shiloh's old name" would be a good forum game! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 18, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> One thing you definitely don't know about me, and none of my friends (except my boyfriend and his family) knows is that I had my first and middle name legally changed when I was 18, so 5 years ago. Hey, maybe "Guess Shiloh's old name" would be a good forum game! :biggrin2:



ARE YOU SERIOUS! Yes fun game.

*One thing you don't know about me is* I still have my barbies! If I get really upset I take them out and play.


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 18, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> One thing you definitely don't know about me, and none of my friends (except my boyfriend and his family) knows is that I had my first and middle name legally changed when I was 18, so 5 years ago. Hey, maybe "Guess Shiloh's old name" would be a good forum game! :biggrin2:


Uh, first guess, Edna Mae Goforth?


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 18, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *One thing you don't know about me is* I still have my barbies! If I get really upset I take them out and play.


Lucky you! I wish I had mine so I could make little clothes. Mercenary me sold my 1960's Barbie's , original boxes, stands and tons of outfits to a collector. Reading old Nancy Drew and Hardy Boys is another 'closet' thing I do whenI am upset.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 18, 2008)

*I thought about it. I just can not do it. I have a HUGE collection of the New Years Barbies. *

*seniorcats wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *One thing you don't know about me is* I still have my barbies! If I get really upset I take them out and play.
> ...


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 18, 2008)

*One thing you may not know about me is* that I danced tap for 10 years and modern for 5. 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 18, 2008)

One thing you may not know about me - I am known for my smile and laugh and have even won (funny) awards for 'best smile'.:biggrin2:One of my friends even has a recording of my laugh on her phone as she loves it so much.:embarrassed:


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 19, 2008)

I am secretly in love with the guy from Blue's Clues...Donovan Patton aka Joe.






He's not my usual type - but when you watch him day after day with your child, he becomes _very_ endearing -lol. 

_Don't tell my hubby - lol._


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 19, 2008)

*EmilytheStrange wrote: *


> that's haute! is that the kind you wear on your hip? *
> 
> LadyBug wrote: *
> 
> ...


yeah, it's connected to me by a small tube, it's like an i.v. . i wear it in my pocket when i have one and all other times i have a belt with a pocket. 



*One thing you may not know about me* is that i make jewelry.


----------



## Becca (Jul 19, 2008)

One thig you may not know about me is i am petrified of being in lifts and thunder and lightening


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 19, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> OMG Emily, that's so funny!
> 
> *One thing you may not know about me *is that i just got a pink insulin pump today! i have type 1 diabetes which is why i have one.
> 
> ...



Those are so cute!! My sister's also type 1 and she recently got the omnipod, the one without tubing. I helped her put a new one on today, it was so easy because it puts the needle in itself :shock:



*One thing you may not know about me is* I can pick a lock with a paper clip and a bobby pin


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 19, 2008)

*One thing you may not know about me...* At a young age, I decided if I ever had a termonal illness, I'd go to all concerts I could go to, and crowd surf until I eventually was at one where I fell, and was killed. 

(Morbid I know, I just couldn't stand knowing I was going to die)


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 21, 2008)

*One thing you may not know about me* is that I used to be a huge metal fan, and went to many metal gigs and moshed away!:devil I am still a HUGE Metallica fan, and still like the old bands I used to like, although now I love indie mostly...


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 24, 2008)

*One thing you may not know about me* I have 2 round scars on the right side of my neck that look like vampire fangs bit me.


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 24, 2008)

*angieang21 wrote: *


> I am secretly in love with the guy from Blue's Clues...Donovan Patton aka Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA!!! Ang me too! But you know who I like even more? Sporticus on Lazy Town :adorable: (He's a gymnast!) 
You gotta respect Donovan though, it takes a reeeally good actor to sing about going to the bathroom with a straight face.
*One thing you may not know about me:* I have a tattoo of my kitty Brighty and my bunny Bennett on my right hip.








the drawing





my inspiration

Brighty was 20 years old when we had to put her to sleep. She was the last in the line of grandmother, mother and daughter my sister and I had growing up. 
My twin sis Amy has one of Brighty too.




Of course even though we're twins, mine's a little different ... honoring Bennett, my first bunny.
*
*


----------



## Alexah (Jul 24, 2008)

*One thing you may not know about me is...*that my legal name is Alison Joy (yes on my birth certificate it is Alison Joy and then my middle name), not Alexah. I'm in the process of legally changing my name, but have not sent in the paperwork as of yet.


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 29, 2008)

one thing you may not know about me is that i'm BORED this summer. every body cleared out of town, LOL!


----------



## Becca (Aug 7, 2008)

*angieang21 wrote: *


> I am secretly in love with the guy from Blue's Clues...Donovan Patton aka Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG I used to be obsessed with Blues Clues - When I was little i used to watch it everyday in the lounge b4 school eating my breakfast then me and my sis used to dance to the wiggly worm song there were these 2 worms that presented nick jr or something but the man whos in blues clues has changed now hes not the same one.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 7, 2008)

One thing you may not know about me is that I fall secretly in love with every lead singer of any band I like! Even if they aren't particularly attractive, chances are the more I like the band, the more I'll fancy the singer lol... 

Currently it's this guy, lead singer of Firescape, my new favourite band (he's the guy in the middle):


----------



## Speri (Aug 8, 2008)

I like bragging about my boyfriend's artistic skill, because he always says he isn't that great...but...he's kinda wrong. It's alright, he knows the truth deep down. hahaxD


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 10, 2008)

One thing you may not know about me is that I thoroughly enjoy sneezing, and also the smell of hoovering.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL!

One thing you may not know about me is that although I'm not particularly tidy (currently you can't see my bedroom floor for piles of clothes), I have spent the last 3 hours putting album artwork and ordering all my iTunes stuff so that it's 'nice and neat' :?


----------



## Greta (Aug 10, 2008)

One thing you may not know about me is that I love the smell of hot tar, diesel truck fumes, petrol and pavement right as it starts to rain


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 13, 2008)

One thing you may not know about me is.. 

I have a very odd phobia of Seaweed.


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Aug 13, 2008)

one thing you may not know about me is~~~~~
that i could, if i had to, eat vegetable tempura and drink passion fruit iced tea 4 THE REST OF MY LIFE!!!!!!


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 13, 2008)

one thing you my not know about me is that i convinced my mom to take a special trip 25 minutes down the road to get the exclusive CD i wanted from target. the day it came out. did i mention it was the new Jo Bro CD, a little bit longer? and did i mention my mom rocks?


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 13, 2008)

One thing you may not know about me is that no agent will take me because i am 5'4 and under the average 5'9 requirement.


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Aug 14, 2008)

Brandy~~ what kind of agent, modeling?


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 14, 2008)

*trixieismyfunnybunny wrote: *


> Brandy~~ what kind of agent, modeling?


Yes :?


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Aug 14, 2008)

ohhh. just look online, i am sure you can find something ! ! ! dont worry. how old are you?


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have, I'm to short for alot of them in my city, and for the others... my mom dont aprove of them them to much :?.

Anyways, Something you may not know about me is that I am addicted to watching re-runs of 7th heaven


----------



## Speri (Aug 15, 2008)

One thing you may not know about me is that I am going to foster rats soon<3


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 15, 2008)

one thing you may not know about me is that i thought i was going crazy when i was listening to Lovebug(new Jo Bro CD:biggrin2 and heard someone yell "diabetes!". turns out i'm not.........either that, or all the diabetics on CWD are crazy too............here's the post to prove it-

*in the song "Lovebug" from the jonas brothers new CD, the part where all you hear are the voices, on the middle of the song, someone shouts "DIABETES!" I just thought it a little strange, but it was kind of funny too.*

see, not crazy!


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 16, 2008)

One thing you may not know about me is that I am abcessed with The Waltons. (an old show from the 70's about a big family during the depression.) I have watched every episode once and most of them twice!


----------



## Becca (Aug 20, 2008)

I get depressed very easily and i feel very down 

EDIT: Though I never post on here so i don't bring anyone down with me


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 21, 2008)

If you feel depressed don't be afraid to post that is what we are here for. One thing you may not know about me is that I like to put katsup on my brocoli!
*
BabyBunnies wrote: *


> I get depressed very easily and i feel very down
> 
> EDIT: Though I never post on here so i don't bring anyone down with me


----------



## Becca (Aug 25, 2008)

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> If you feel depressed don't be afraid to post that is what we are here for. One thing you may not know about me is that I like to put katsup on my brocoli!
> *
> BabyBunnies wrote: *
> 
> ...



Thank you 

Next time I will 

*Becca*


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 26, 2008)

OTYMNKAM is that...........i'm watching _a cinderella story_ tonight with my mom.


----------



## Becca (Aug 27, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> OTYMNKAM is that...........i'm watching _a cinderella story_ tonight with my mom.


Umm what?


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 27, 2008)

one thing you maynot know about me is is I am not a girly girl ( i don't mind getting dirty and I hate dressing up for anything)


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 27, 2008)

*One thing you may not know about me *is that I love Finland even though I've never been there. It's where my mom was born, she came to the USA as a baby. My grandparents go to Finland every now and then (to visit family) and bring me back cool gifts.


----------



## Becca (Aug 28, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> *LadyBug wrote: *
> 
> 
> > OTYMNKAM is that...........i'm watching _a cinderella story_ tonight with my mom.
> ...



I just figured it out!

OneThingYouMayNotKnowAboutMe

:biggrin2:


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

*One thing you may not know about me* is that I actually like to do math unlike most people!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> *One thing you may not know about me* is that I actually like to do math unlike most people!
> 
> Aly!:tongue


OTYMNKAM is that I need dublinperky to tutor me in math


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

OTYMNKAM is that I am not good at teaching people how to do stuff like math!


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

OTYMNKAM is that I neeed to find another math tutor :?


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

OTYMNKAM is that I neeed to find another math tutor :?


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

OTYMNKAM is that my family is hosting an exchange student from Austria.


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

OTYMNKAM is i am saving up for a new phone..


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

One thing you may not know about me is that I only have 20 more min. to be on RO!


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh No Dublinperky maybe you can sneak on later 

OTYMNKAM is at the moment I have a really itchy eye :nosir:


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

I probably will!

One thing you may not know about me is that I can put my foot behind my head!


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

OTYMNKAMI that I love smarties!


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 3, 2008)

OTYMNKAM is that i got my hair cut yesterday and i got bangs foir the first time!


----------



## Becca (Sep 7, 2008)

One thing you may not know about me is that I love flip flops!


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 7, 2008)

One thing you may not know about me is that I can't sleep with the slightest noise, and often sleep with my pillow wrapped round my head.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 7, 2008)

*EmilytheStrange wrote: *


> Oh this is great for the newbies!!
> 
> *One thing you may not know about me* is I have an identical twin sister, Amy. Yes, we did all the silly tricky twin stuff growing up. Our favorite was in high school....in academia my sis went by her full name which is Amanda (Amy is her nickname) so we convinced some of our teachers and peers that we were actually triplets. They just somehow never saw Amy and Amanda together in the same room (kinda like Spiderman). :dude:



You're name is Emily and your twin's name is Amanda?! 

Haha! I'm a twin tooo...My name is Emily and my sis's name is Amanda! that's funny! She goes by Mandi tho.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 7, 2008)

OTYMNKAM is that I decided to switch my career from veterinarian over to Paramedic/EMT in July after I witnessed a horrible crash at my local speedway, the one crash that I will never forget and the one crash that replays over and over in my head when i close my eyes to this very day. 

Emily


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 10, 2008)

Emily, that's funny. One thing you may not know about me... I was a Fire Science/Emergency Management major (they basically call it the fire chief's degree, it deals with business management, fire science, EMS, etc) and decided to switch to Elementary Education instead. After 3 years. I just decided this the other day. 

I was reluctant to change majors for several reasons, but decided this is the right thing to do. I can always work as an elementary teacher and then test out at fire departments at the same time if I decide that's what I want to do (a lot of people have other careers and then switch to the fire department), but an Emergency Management degree is really only good for one thing. Also, say I get injured doing EMS for firefighting and have to retire early. I would pretty much be stuck working at the grocery store or something, but if I have an Elementary Education degree, I could get hired as a teacher. And last of all, it often takes a while to get hired by a big city department (my boyfriend's brother is almost 35 and STILL hasn't been hired), I feel like having a real job between now and then! I could still do volunteer firefighting as a teacher too.


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 10, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Emily, that's funny. One thing you may not know about me... I was a Fire Science/Emergency Management major (they basically call it the fire chief's degree, it deals with business management, fire science, EMS, etc) and decided to switch to Elementary Education instead. After 3 years. I just decided this the other day.
> 
> I was reluctant to change majors for several reasons, but decided this is the right thing to do. I can always work as an elementary teacher and then test out at fire departments at the same time if I decide that's what I want to do (a lot of people have other careers and then switch to the fire department), but an Emergency Management degree is really only good for one thing. Also, say I get injured doing EMS for firefighting and have to retire early. I would pretty much be stuck working at the grocery store or something, but if I have an Elementary Education degree, I could get hired as a teacher. And last of all, it often takes a while to get hired by a big city department (my boyfriend's brother is almost 35 and STILL hasn't been hired), I feel like having a real job between now and then! I could still do volunteer firefighting as a teacher too.


Oh God. You're all making me nervous! I have to apply for university/college by November! I want to go to art college but I'm petrified I won't get in!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 10, 2008)

one thing you may not know about me is that i'm already worrying out collage. and i just started high school:shock:!


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 11, 2008)

One thing you may not know about me is that I have 9 pairs of heels.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Sep 11, 2008)

OTYMNKAM is that I have never lost any family members or pets until now.

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 14, 2008)

One thing you may not know about me is that I danced tap for 10 years and modern for 6 years.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 14, 2008)

OTYMNKAM is... i freak out over new bloood sugar meters


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 17, 2008)

OTYMNKAB:
I have wanted to be a vet ever since I could talk, and it's never changed.
I know that's what i'm going to be. If i'm anything else...I feel like my life won't be complete.
Animals are my passion and my family says i've always had a gift with them .


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 18, 2008)

OTYMNKAM is......i'm listening to _tell me something i don't know_ by Selena Gomez


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 21, 2008)

OTYMNKAM is that I have live in 9 different houses, in three different countries and in three states in the US.

Aly!:tongue

(i think I may have shared this fact earlier! Ohwell!)


----------



## Becca (Sep 23, 2008)

OTYMNKAM is that I have been ill for over a month now and I am getting rather grumpy :grumpy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

OTYMNKAM I may be getting a new bunny.


----------



## Dublinperky (Nov 16, 2008)

One thing you may not know about me is that I am a preachers kid!

Aly!


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 16, 2008)

OTYMNKAB is I hope to be a vegetarian in the near future


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 17, 2008)

*One thing you may not know about me *is that if I don't get to shower, or at least wash my hair every day, I get incredibly grumpy! I must have clean hair!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 19, 2008)

OTYMNKAM is....I have been in the famous Macy's Thanksgiving Day Pararde!! (And no, I was NOTone of the giant balloons:X)


----------



## BSAR (Dec 3, 2008)

one thing you may not know about me isthat I wear glasses!

Also:

I love singing.

I've fallen in love with Twilight and I think I am gonna end up reading the sereies over and over and over:shock:I didn't think I would love it this much!

ETA: Even though I probably need braces, I refuse to get the metal ones, I want the clear ones or NONE at all.


----------

